# Best conditions to breeding tinctorius??



## wiji (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello, i have 2 tinct male and female, around 2 years aged.

I wish to try breeding, sometimes my male has song, but it didnt from some months.

What are the best vivarium conditions to breeding tinctorius??

Mist frecuency, humidity, temp, etc.

5 month ago, my female made a breeding.... without eggs.... (only gelatin) and no more since then.

(sry my english LOL)


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what size tank do you have them in? try misting more often and raising the humidity to 85-90 percent, also feeding more frequent will help.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

also, coco huts with petri dish bases are preferred breeding sites.

S


----------



## wiji (Nov 6, 2007)

size: 70x30x45 cms.

I have 2 xaxim caves too in it

I feed every days with a lot of hydeis , sometimes i use melanos too, but i need really a lot of them, they are very small for my tincts and normally i use it to vary the diet (very often i use dendrocare on flies)

Some people told me that tintc needs a bit lower humidity than other frogs to bredding (around 70%) ¿¿maybe it true??


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

maybe it is because they are two different tincs?
I do nothing special with mine just make sure they have places to lay their eggs and plenty to eat.
But you may want to think abotu nto breeding them


----------

